# Fox NASCAR not in 16x9 in Raleigh?



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

This appears to be a local market issue, but Fox 50 is showing NASCAR in 4x3.
I get the same thing on OTA and Satellite, but Fox East is 16x9.


----------



## davidpaj (Sep 10, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> This appears to be a local market issue, but Fox 50 is showing NASCAR in 4x3.
> I get the same thing on OTA and Satellite, but Fox East is 16x9.


I'm seeing the same thing... frustrating


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Can you get FOXE on 88?


----------



## davidpaj (Sep 10, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Can you get FOXE on 88?


It says "channel not purchased" can I call and get it?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

davidpaj said:


> It says "channel not purchased" can I call and get it?


No, they would need to request waivers for you and since you receive FOX HD via DIRECTV in your local market you will get denied.


----------



## davidpaj (Sep 10, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> No, they would need to request waivers for you and since you receive FOX HD via DIRECTV in your local market you will get denied.


all fixed now


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> No, they would need to request waivers for you and since you receive FOX HD via DIRECTV in your local market you will get denied.


My lips are sealed :engel07:

Yep. All fixed now.
I hate watching a yankee station, but I'm glad it was there tonight


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

THink a little before posting next time.

What was on the bottom of the screen ? Answer - a weather crawl about tornadoes. Apparently Capital Broadcasting hasn't purchased the equipment to do them in HDTV yet.


----------

